# Problème connectique écran mac



## capitaine_choc (24 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour.

J'ai acheté un écran apple m7649 http://www.azatek.com/images/items/Apple_StudioLCD_17.jpg pour mon mac mini. J'ai cru qu'il irait sur mon mac mini mais apparament il y a un problème, la connectique n'est pas la même: 
Le mac mini a une prise dvi tandis que l'écran a une prise plus grosse, et qui apparament assure en plus les fonctions d'alimentation et d'USB.
Comment faire pour utiliser mon écran sur mon mac?

Merci.


----------



## Romain le Malin (24 Novembre 2005)

Salut capitaine_choc,

il doit bien exister un adaptateur ! Tu es allé voir sur l'Apple Store ?


----------



## capitaine_choc (24 Novembre 2005)

en fait c'est ADC http://www.aventure-apple.com/flops/adc.html
et l'adaptateur il est là
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...m1u5C3ShInj4nWC0RyA8/1.0.19.1.0.8.25.7.11.3.3
putain, ça fait chier! Non seulement leurs écrans sont super cher et en plus ils ont des prises à la con  :angry: 

Bon, y'a quelqu'un qui veux acheter un écran apple?


----------

